# Power Steering and body control module



## Bri7019 (Sep 5, 2020)

i’ve been having power steering issues with my Gen 1 2016 chevy cruze limited lt. my original symptom was “service power steering” with steering loss during operation. My rack and pinion was diagnosed and replaced. I’m still having issues in that power steering comes and goes. There are no codes or messages and I don’t lose power steering after start up. If it’s going to fail it does during the start up check. I installed a new battery and changed the negative cable. The problem persists. Now, the question, does the body control module have anything to do with power steering? Could it br bad? If do, how do i test it?

thanks in advance


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10074589-2280.pdf (aka 16-NA-007 )



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2016/SB-10078430-7690.pdf





https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2017/MC-10138021-9999.pdf





https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10059175-2902.pdf


----------



## Tia1971 (Jul 31, 2021)

Bri7019 said:


> i’ve been having power steering issues with my Gen 1 2016 chevy cruze limited lt. my original symptom was “service power steering” with steering loss during operation. My rack and pinion was diagnosed and replaced. I’m still having issues in that power steering comes and goes. There are no codes or messages and I don’t lose power steering after start up. If it’s going to fail it does during the start up check. I installed a new battery and changed the negative cable. The problem persists. Now, the question, does the body control module have anything to do with power steering? Could it br bad? If do, how do i test it?
> 
> thanks in advance



I have a 2016 Chevy Cruz. I was driving on the highway in New York ,my Service power steering message came across my dash. My steering wheel shook and my car completely shut off. Other messages that came across were my ABS light ,stabilitrack,airbag. 
After I made it to the side of the highway safely my car would not start all of my accessory lights came on but my car would not start. My car was towed which cost me $385. I’ll she did was put a charger on my battery to check my battery which was fine he disconnected the battery cable while the car was running to see if it would shut off which would mean the alternator was bad. It was like nothing happened to my car it had no warning lights on everything was back to normal. I drove the last 430 miles with no issue. A week and a half later I returned home to South Carolina for Massachusetts which took me 18 1/2 hours simply because I was being cautious I was waiting for those lights to come on again. Three days after I was home I was driving and the service power steering light came on again the car completely shut down but I was able to put it in park and start the car. So yes everyone saying change the negative battery cable I’ve done that. As well as gotten a new battery, And those things were done in April 2021.

With that being said I investigated a little further next to your fuse box you have another fuse box that house is your positive battery cable which also has four more fuses in there make sure that all the bolts are tight on each and everyone of those fuses. One of mine was extremely loose. And I have not had an issue with my car in two days. Save yourself some money before you go to the dealership. Do you research. I hope y’all find out what’s going on with your cars and I hope that my issue helps resolve yours. Have a blessed day.


----------

